# Dumped Snakes



## Schlumpe (Apr 2, 2009)

http://www.smh.com.au/national/sack-of-snakes-found-dumped-at-homebush-20090402-9kmo.html

*Published:* 
*Source:*


----------



## kupper (Apr 2, 2009)

why?


----------



## ssshazza (Apr 2, 2009)

This happened to my dog, a whole litter found by the RSPCA on the side of the road in a garbage bag.

Let's hope they find who dumped them (doubtful).
I'd like to put the culprits in plastic bags and leave THEM out in the sun.
:x cranky now


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 2, 2009)

APS gets a free plug to..


> But some of the breeds found this morning - including the eastern brown and tiger snakes - were listed for sale for hundreds of dollars on the popular snake-lovers website, _Aussie Pythons_.


How did they come to the conclusion they are going to be smuggled ?
Where would you release snakes if you dont know what area they came from ?


----------



## Barno111 (Apr 2, 2009)

its pritty simple those snakes will never be released! they will be sold to the likes of up here snakes downunder or australia zoo!


----------



## swaddo (Apr 2, 2009)

LOL

"But some of the breeds found this morning - including the eastern brown and tiger snakes - were listed for sale for hundreds of dollars on the popular snake-lovers website, _Aussie Pythons_."


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 2, 2009)

ssshazza said:


> This happened to my dog, a whole litter found by the RSPCA on the side of the road in a garbage bag.
> 
> Let's hope they find who dumped them (doubtful).
> I'd like to put the culprits in plastic bags and leave THEM out in the sun.
> :x cranky now


 
Couldn't agree more Shazza


----------



## Varanus1 (Apr 2, 2009)

I love how they suggest that Eastern Browns are worth hundreds of dollars :lol:


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 3, 2009)

Also they mentioned they were caught in Queensland and WA.Eastern Browns,RBB,Spotted Black,Bandy Bandy,and Colletts.All except the Colletts are found up here,Mid North Coast.If they were destined for illegal export any animal is worth more than the original Country.Its sad theres ppl out willing to risk the animals welfare for a few $$$.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 3, 2009)

I can't believe this person, what an idiot!!!!! I told him I pick them up on Monday, not Wednesday


----------



## Jessica_lee (Apr 6, 2009)

How did they come to the conclusion they are going to be smuggled ?


I think its because they were wrapped up in plastic (just a guess)

What is this about snakes not being able to be sold as part of a commercial venture? Please explain someone


----------



## JasonL (Apr 6, 2009)

The snakes were clearly wild caught, some of them were almost non existent on the lic system. ie, the Bandy Bandy's


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 6, 2009)

Varanus1 said:


> I love how they suggest that Eastern Browns are worth hundreds of dollars :lol:


 
I sold a small male a few months back for $200  Elapid prices aren't what they used to be.


----------



## wizz (Apr 6, 2009)

They should be given away or $30 bucks they breed like rabbits


----------



## Mle00 (Apr 6, 2009)

I worked in an international airport for a while...if tis remote, its a joke


----------

